# HVAC Controls roll call



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

If it's your specialty, 

put in a hearty reply and tell which maker's product you mostly install.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> If it's your specialty,
> 
> put in a hearty reply and tell which maker's product you mostly install.


I have very little experience in HVAC control work. But since I'll be out the rest of the year recovering from surgery I'm looking into taking a couple of the classes offered at the JATC and also the class at the local community college.

Apparently most of the control experts in my local are getting close to retirement age. Looks like a niche that needs to be filled.


----------



## jnaas2 (May 20, 2010)

comfortmaker, but they were bought by carrier


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

slickvic277 said:


> Apparently most of the control experts in my local are getting close to retirement age. Looks like a niche that needs to be filled.


The amount of unemployed competent hvac controls hands out there is extremely low. 

Take as much HVAC trades related stuff as you can at the community college, it really gives a head start.

The work feels like it goes real slow because its not like a typical rough-in, wait, trim-out, and turn-on type of sequence.

Slick, if you got the discipline to sit down and browse information in PDF's for an hour a day, then I've got a GB of HVAC controls books I can send you on a DVD. From the easy to read to the bloodshot dry eyes kind of reading.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> The amount of unemployed competent hvac controls hands out there is extremely low.
> 
> Take as much HVAC trades related stuff as you can at the community college, it really gives a head start.
> 
> ...


PM Sent. :thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I actually enjoy HVAC controls very much. I was fetched up on Trane's Tracer system, but have ruffed in pretty much everything. Usually that's under someone else's contract, but I really enjoy HVAC controls. That's second on my list of niche trades I wish I could do all day long.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

It drove me nuts when I was up on a roof for an hour or two in the hot sun only to hear everyone complain it took too long and how they were roasting at their desks. Grrrrr..


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Toronto Sparky said:


> It drove me nuts when I was up on a roof for an hour or two in the hot sun only to hear everyone complain it took too long and how they were roasting at their desks. Grrrrr..


The way they build buildings nowadays, one hour without HVAC and those places heat up like a microwave.

I did a short job three weeks ago at a building where they sent people home because of the heat, while I roasted on the roof figuring out what the issue was. Crybabies.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> That's second on my list of niche trades I wish I could do all day long.


Whats your first?? Now I am curious.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

jnaas2 said:


> comfortmaker, but they were bought by carrier


 
In @30 years I have never seen a controls system made by Comfortmaker or any of their parent companies.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> If it's your specialty,
> 
> put in a hearty reply and tell which maker's product you mostly install.


 
We are a rep for Wattmaster and do factory service on Aaon units in general. But we install Johnson controls as a sub. We will bid just about any system and get sent out for service calls on whatever a customer has.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> We are a rep for Wattmaster and do factory service on Aaon units in general. But we install Johnson controls as a sub. We will bid just about any system and get sent out for service calls on whatever a customer has.


I actually worked on an Aaon unit recently, and it took a handheld programmer to reset all the settings when I was done. What a pain in the butt that thing was. Every time there was a power failure, someone has to go up on the roof and reprogram the thing. Poor design.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I actually worked on an Aaon unit recently, and it took a handheld programmer to reset all the settings when I was done. What a pain in the butt that thing was. Every time there was a power failure, someone has to go up on the roof and reprogram the thing. Poor design.


Are you sure there was not some dead internal battery that could be replaced because that is a real stupid design.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Every time there was a power failure, someone has to go up on the roof and reprogram the thing.


Yeah, agree with Bob, there is something wrong with the Flash memory.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> In @30 years I have never seen a controls system made by Comfortmaker or any of their parent companies.


Carrier owns Automated Logic too. They are a big one.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I love these school upgrades, pneumatic to DDC, its like I can FEEL the school-district (taxpayers,) saving the moo-lah.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Are you sure there was not some dead internal battery that could be replaced because that is a real stupid design.


Nope. I was actually on the phone with tech support on that particular unit. That's the way it was designed. I'm not sure if they're all that way or not (I hope not), but this one was that way for sure. Freaking power hog too. Couple hundred amps run to it, and the unit was probably only 8 feet square and maybe 4 feet tall. Takes a lot of power to do 100% air exchange, I guess.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Takes a lot of power to do 100% air exchange, I guess.


Sounds like a hospital, and an awesome candidate for heat recovery!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> Sounds like a hospital, and an awesome candidate for heat recovery!


Actually, it was a clinic for the PA Department of Health. Poor people go there to get their shots and stuff, I was told.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I actually worked on an Aaon unit recently, and it took a handheld programmer to reset all the settings when I was done. What a pain in the butt that thing was. Every time there was a power failure, someone has to go up on the roof and reprogram the thing. Poor design.


 
The hand held unit is the service tool, you are either missing a step in programming or the Wattmaster board is no good. The board should retain the program just as a computer does, call the tech line and go through troubleshooting the board with them. When you plug the cable from the service tool into the round connector on the board you also need to unplug the linear terminal plug that connects the communication wiring to the building/units.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> Carrier owns Automated Logic too. They are a big one.


 

Refering to Automated Logic or Comfort Network as a Comfortmaker product is like calling a Mercedes 500 AMG a nice looking Chrysler.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Anyone here familiar with any schools that offer courses in HVAC Control work in the S.E. Pennsylvania area? Or in South Jersey?


I'm gonna take the local's course as well but I would like some outside training too. I remember seeing a course offered by Bucks County community college but for the life of me I can't find it now.

If anyone has any info I'd appreciate it. I'm not really interested in online classes. I do better interacting with real live people.


----------



## HAND (Jul 15, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I actually worked on an Aaon unit recently, and it took a handheld programmer to reset all the settings when I was done. What a pain in the butt that thing was. Every time there was a power failure, someone has to go up on the roof and reprogram the thing. Poor design.


 What do you mean


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

HAND said:


> What do you mean


Not sure that there's any more simple way to say it.


----------



## HAND (Jul 15, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Not sure that there's any more simple way to say it.


No, Im saying maybe the thing needs a power supply for when you know.


----------



## HAND (Jul 15, 2010)

But then if you put one in they call you back after 6 months because the battery's no good, and the power hasn't gone out since.


----------



## bdivell (Jun 22, 2010)

Delta , Carrier


----------



## Kris Davis (Nov 15, 2009)

I got my start doing Barber-Coleman. I think they are Invensense (SP?) now.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

After watching/working with the control guys on this job, I think it's an area I'd definitely like to learn. Their work seemed a lot like ours but without as much chipping concrete. Do you generally get in through being an electrician or is there another path? I see some local colleges offering diploma programs in controls and automation. Something like this ? I also have access to courses provided by the union.


----------



## smokey01 (Jul 31, 2010)

I work with a company called signal and work on network 8000 controls for air handling units, heating boilers and multi-tonnage chiller systems. I've also done Johnson and Honeywell controls.


----------



## bdivell (Jun 22, 2010)

Vintage Sounds said:


> After watching/working with the control guys on this job, I think it's an area I'd definitely like to learn. Their work seemed a lot like ours but without as much chipping concrete. Do you generally get in through being an electrician or is there another path? I see some local colleges offering diploma programs in controls and automation. Something like this ? I also have access to courses provided by the union.


Well I started as a Refrigeration Mechanic/ Gas Fitter (service only) and one day out of the blue I just started doing control work along with my original scope of work


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

engineered air, trane, mitsabishi and any other peice of crap that can be bought and swung up onto a roof with a crane it's all I do all summer . Crawl through attics and listen to people ask when is the air going on ? Why the hell can't we get the customers to install this equipment in the winter so it's ready for summer lol.


----------



## gbear (Aug 9, 2010)

New to this forum, but have been working with Siemens controls for many years. It used to be called Powers controls then they went to Landus & Gry and now the are Siemens Apogee Controls.

Jim


----------



## audiophile (Aug 21, 2010)

*New*

I start a new job with an Electrical Contractor in two weeks. They mainly are subcontracted by Trane for Controls Installation. I'm pumped.

I've spent the last nearly 7 years installing Home Theaters for Best Buy. This is going to be a HUGE change, but I can't wait. 

Any warnings or heads ups you guys have to offer would be MUCH APPRECIATED!!:thumbup:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

audiophile said:


> Any warnings or heads ups you guys have to offer would be MUCH APPRECIATED!!:thumbup:


Use the clear lube (Ideal or Klein) and use it alot to prevent cable burns!


----------



## sparkyy1 (Aug 17, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> The amount of unemployed competent hvac controls hands out there is extremely low.
> 
> Take as much HVAC trades related stuff as you can at the community college, it really gives a head start.
> 
> ...


Can you send some of that this way also???

[email protected]

It'll be greatly appreciated!!


----------

